
What the US would be like if it ditched net neutrality - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/net-neutrality-federal-communications-commission-fcc-us-portugal-internet-web-freedoms-netflix-a8078321.html
======
joeblow9999
Since there never was a net neutrality in place or enforced by the FCC, I
think it's pretty safe to say the answer is: just as it is today

